# New Alfie & Lola Pics..



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

His Lordship, Alfie..
















Madam Lola..
















Kisses from Mummy Kia..


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Awww they are beautiful!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks hun.. they're looking all grown up now LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Hehe, what breed are they? I love the last one aswell, getting kisses


----------



## kiska (Dec 12, 2008)

Great photos - love the last one too.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Hehe, what breed are they? I love the last one aswell, getting kisses


They're Ragdolls hun..

They've got alot of growing to do yet, still babies


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

kiska said:


> Great photos - love the last one too.


he he Kia thinks they're her babies.. she loves them to bits bless her


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

your Alfie and lola are real beauties, great pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

:001_wub::001_wub:


bee112 said:


> His Lordship, Alfie..
> View attachment 13150
> 
> 
> ...


Awww. I love the last one Bee, that is so sweet


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> your Alfie and lola are real beauties, great pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


And they know it LOL



Saynamore said:


> :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Awww. I love the last one Bee, that is so sweet


Yeh Kia is amazing with them.. she's so gentle with them


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous as ever Bee

D x


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

bee112 said:


> They're Ragdolls hun..
> 
> They've got alot of growing to do yet, still babies


*puts Ragdoll's on the ever growing list of 'pets that I want' lol


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww such beautiful cats! Love their stunning blue eyes. Bless Kia giving her babies kisses!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Awwww such beautiful cats! Love their stunning blue eyes. Bless Kia giving her babies kisses!!


he he she must wonder why none of her babies look like her!


----------

